

Software Carpentry: Lessons Learned – SciPy 2014 – Greg Wilson - tl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e26rp6qPbA

======
grey-area
An important lesson here - most people don't want to program, they want to use
programming to do something, so unless it has immediate concrete benefits,
they're not very keen to learn. Or as he puts it:

 _Most scientists think of programming as a tax they have to pay in order to
do science._

